# pb reconstruction bureau



## mcbidon (21 Août 2006)

bonjour ma poubelle a disparu et il se passe des choses étranges sur mon ordi (G4 partitionné en 3 tourne sur OS 9.2) : on m'a dit de reconstruire le bureau mais quand j'allume l'ordi en maintenant les touches alt+ option (en bas de mon clavier, je ne suis même pous sure de l'intitulé des touches : est ce bien de gauche à droite = ctrl - alt - option puis touche espace ???) . Toujours est il que donc quand je maintiens ces touches enfoncées l'ordi s'allume normalement et m'affiche la fenêtre d'ouverture de session en me demandant mon mot de passe et je n'arrive donc pas à accéder à cette fameuse fenête : voulez vous reconstruire votre bureau !!! help !!! merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2006)

Laisse d&#233;marrer ton Mac et durant la phase de d&#233;marrage (avec les icones des extensions qui viennent garnir le bas d'&#233;cran au fur et &#224; mesure o&#249; elles sont charg&#233;es) appuies les 2 touches Pomme-Option (ou Command-Alt selon la d&#233;nomination qu'on veut bien leur donner)

L'important est que tu appuies ces touches AVANT que la phase de d&#233;marrage soit termin&#233;e et donc AVANT que MacOS n'affiche le Finder.

Maintiens ensuite les touches jusqu'au message "Voulez-vous reconstruire le bureau"


----------



## mcbidon (21 Août 2006)

merci beaucoup pour votre réponse, je ne restais effectivement pas assez appuyées une fois que la fenêtre d'ouverture de session s'affichait mais j'ai finalement eu la reconstruction du bureau sur ma session///Malheureusement ma poubelle ne s'affiche toujours pas : c'est grave docteur ????


----------



## tremendus (21 Août 2006)

Salut,

il y a une autre façon aussi de forcer la reconstruction du bureau
en forçant à quitter le finder (pomme alt+escape) là on fait quitter
en restant appuyer sur pomme alt et on fait reconstruire le bureau.

Pour ton problème de poubelle tu devrait faire un peu de maintenance,
essaye avec SOS disque ou autre si tu as, je pense qu'elle est passée
en fichier invisible.

Tente peut être de zapper la PRAM
(pomme shift R au démarrage)


----------



## mcbidon (21 Août 2006)

j'ai tout essayé j'ai essayé de réparer le disque dur mais SOS disque ne détecte aucune anomalie, j'ai essayé de démarrer à partir d'un mac os 8.6 sur une autre partition et de réparer mon disque mac 0S9.2 mais aucun problème détecté alors que je n'ai toujours pas de poubelle, que la réglette ne s'affiche plus que lorsque je vais dans tableau de bord il m'affiche le nom de notre serveur au lieu du menu déroulant... autant d'anomalies que je ne comprend pas !!! avez vous une idée ??? merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## Bernard53 (21 Août 2006)

mcbidon a dit:
			
		

> ... avez vous une idée ??? ...


Vérifier avec un utilitaire (FileBuddy, ResEdit, etc.) que la Corbeille (Trash) n'a pas, par un malheureux hasard :rose: , le statut Invisible et le changer si c'est le cas.

Salutations.


----------



## guytantakul (28 Août 2006)

Réinstalle un système par-dessus l'ancien.
Le fait que tes menus délrent m'amène à penser que ton fichier système est corrompu...


----------



## tremendus (28 Août 2006)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> Vérifier avec un utilitaire (FileBuddy, ResEdit, etc.) que la Corbeille (Trash) n'a pas, par un malheureux hasard :rose: , le statut Invisible et le changer si c'est le cas.
> 
> Salutations.



Yes, je pensais aussi à ce "détraquement" système, Norton le fait aussi.
Mais ça suppose peut être un problème système qui nécessite de bonnes réparations.
A tenter (et si oui à surveiller).

SOS disque voit les gros problèmes mais sur système 9 il est moins efficace qu'avec
son grand frère, si tu as un soft plus "poussé" (norton, etc.) tente une visu avec.


----------

